# Falcon Glen Email



## lamb (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone have contact info for Falcon Glen? I tried the email address noted on the levy statement as well as an email address that I had in my records for Tilla L. but both were rejected. I'm trying to follow up on payment and then have my week deposited promptly into RCI.

Thanks in advance!

Linda


----------

